# LWJGL - Anklick baren Button erstellen aber wie?



## xJan45x (14. Sep 2014)

Hallo,
Ich wollte mal fragen wie man in LWJGL ein anklickbaren button erstellen kann. Weil ich beschäftige ich mich zurzeit mit LWJGL und OpenGL. Und wollte gerne ein "Einstellungs" Menü machen. Aber dafür brauche ich ein Button wo man drauf klicken soll. Nur ich finde keine Möglichkeiten ein Button zu erstellen. Aber es muss ja eig. möglich sein wie hat es sonst Minecraft geschafft.
Kann mir einer hier bei helfen wäre euch sehr Dankbar!


----------



## Sogomn (14. Sep 2014)

Du gibst dem Button eine x- und eine y-Position
Du gibst ihm eine Höhe und eine Breite.
Du zeichnest den Button
Beim klick auf den Button machst du das und das (http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-und-multimedia-programmierung/162436-quadrate-anklicken-lwjgl.html)


----------



## xJan45x (14. Sep 2014)

Sogomn hat gesagt.:


> Du gibst dem Button eine x- und eine y-Position
> Du gibst ihm eine Höhe und eine Breite.
> Du zeichnest den Button
> Beim klick auf den Button machst du das und das (http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-und-multimedia-programmierung/162436-quadrate-anklicken-lwjgl.html)


Meinst du damit ein ganznormalen JButton?


----------



## Sogomn (15. Sep 2014)

Nein. Aber ich denke mal, da du ein Spiel machst, dass du irgendwie Grafiken zeichnest. Und da kannst du natürlich auch einfach einen Button selber zeichnen.


```
public class MyButton {

   private int x, y;

   private int width, height;

   public MyButton(final int x, final int y, final int width, final int height) {
      this.x = x;
      this.y = y;
      this.width = width;
      this.height = height;
   }

   public void handleClick() {
      //...
   }

   public void drawButton(Graphics2D g) {
      g.setColor(Color.green);
      g.fillRect(x, y, width, height);
   }

}
```

So ganz grob.


----------



## xJan45x (19. Sep 2014)

Ja, Ich mache ein Spiel. Nur wie kann ich die Graphics2D zu dem LWJGL Display hinzufügen?


----------



## kaoZ (20. Sep 2014)

lesen du solltest....


----------



## BuddaKaeks (21. Sep 2014)

Also, mal ganz grob gesagt:

Graphics2D hat mit LWJGL soviel zu tun wie Hunde mit Raketen.

Graphics2D is ne Klasse aus der javax.swing Reihe.

In OpenGL zeichnest du über Sachen wie glBegin(), glEnd() Blöcke oder VBO's

Und ein anklickbarer Button lässt sich so realisieren:
Du hast eine Button-Textur, die du auf den Screen zeichnest.
Und dann prüfst du, ob sich die Maus inerhalb der Bounds des Buttons befindet und ob sie gedrückt ist.
Wenn ja dann rufst du deine button.onClick() Funktion oder so auf


----------

